# Spin



## Biggs1001 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey all -- when playing a round I will VERY often get a nice shot onto the green, only to have it rocket right off the other side. I was wondering how to initiate that backspin that the pros make look so easy. I'd love to have my shots that are right no target, actually remain on target! 

So -- does anyone know the proper way to initiate that backspin so I can get a ball to drop dead or spin back a bit to remain on the green?

Thanks!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, first I must say that I am reminded of the story attributed to Ben Hogan when an amateur golfer asked him the same question. Ben, in his very direct manner, was purported to ask the amateur golfer “Do you hit the ball onto the green and past the flag stick on most of your approach shots?” The golfer answered that “No, he typically didn’t”. And then Ben is supposed to have answered “Well then why do you need to know how to spin the golf ball.” Or something like that.

Now, there are a few things that go into puting spin on a ball. The ball itself (use a soft cover, high spin ball), the grooves of the club, the loft, club head speed, and even the greens (some greens accept the spin more than others)
now it becomes basically like pool, hitting down on teh back of the ball, like you do with a cue ball to put reverse english. 
YOu have to trap the ball between the clubhead and the ground, so the ball travels up the club face and the grooves grab the ball and put the spin on it

some links for you
An Analysis of Spin: How To Make A Golf Ball Dance

Golf Balls And The Spin


----------



## Biggs1001 (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome, thanks Steve!

You bring up a good point -- while many shots go past and need that roll back to 'stop' the ball, there are a great many shots that are just like your story -- they come up short and rocket past.

For the short ones, how does one achieve such a high trajectory shot that allows the ball to come straight down and allow for no 'forward momentum' and cause the ball to rocket off? Is it a stance issue?

Assuming a wedge of some sort -- lob, sand, pitch -- how would one address the ball and hit to ensure a high arc and solid 'stop' shot? I always imagined it would require the stance to be set back so as to allow the club to really start on the upswing when connecting, but doing so greatly affects my shot/aim.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

for the high soft one, I set up with my sand wedge (I dont carry a lob), open the face, move the ball a little forward in my stance, and my swing thought is to take the legs out from under the ball. I make sure my hands still come through the hitting zone ahead of the club face, and will sometimes take the club back to the outside, and cut across the ball. This is how I play my "flopadopolis"


----------



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd like to know how to stop doing it. It's really annoying when your ball lands, goes back several feet, away from the hole, and makes you two putt instead of one.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Dave Pelz talks about a dead hands chip here for little or no spin
Dave Pelz shows you how to hit a soft chip | Instruction | Golf.com


----------



## goalieman24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Biggs1001 said:


> I always imagined it would require the stance to be set back so as to allow the club to really start on the upswing when connecting, but doing so greatly affects my shot/aim.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you want to hit down on the ball... rather than trying to hit the ball on the upswing.

I, too, have some of the same problems/questions you have. I can hit approach shots that find the green, but then similarly will bounce/skip/roll off the edge somewhere... making it very difficult to get anywhere close to a front pin location(unless I hit it short of the green).
While I don't see myself hitting those shots that land and then spin back 10 yards, I'm just trying to get the ball to land and come to a stop shortly after.

I've always been one to try and pick the ball clean without hitting the grass much. Hitting more down on the ball and taking a divot will create more spin, correct? Assuming you hit the ball first, then take the divot.
As I've been trying to hit down on the ball lately, I find myself missing right, sometimes with a bit of a slice. Is this just a matter of closing the face quicker, or is there something else I should address?


Biggs1001, I'm not meaning to "steal" your thread... just found that you are in the same situation that I am, and figured we could consolidate and get some good information.


----------

